# Horse blanket sizes?



## xilikeggs0

I'm about to order blankets for my horses but I want to make sure I get the right sizes. I measured them both 3 times each and was within an inch or so each time, so I think my measurements are right, but they don't sound right. Here's what I got:

For my 16.1hh, 1600 pound Percheron I got 88".

For my 14.1-14.2hh, 800 pound quarter horse I got 70".

Does this sound right? My percheron is literally twice the size of my quarter horse. It seems to me like there would be a bigger difference in their blanket sizes.


----------



## cascanastargazer

I don't know much about blanket sizing (I actually have to measure my QH for hers but keep forgetting to take my tape to the barn!), but that sounds pretty normal to me. When you say he's twice the size of your QH, are you referring to height, length, or width? Because it's important to remember that length is the most important factor. I've heard of lots of people having horses with surprisingly different blanket sizes even though they're the same breed! It all depends on their build; how stocky or lanky your horse is.... I hope what I'm saying is making sense  FYI... my QH is 14.3.. I'll let you know what she measures. When my BO took a look at her, she estimated a 78" blanket size. Seeee?


----------



## Delfina

Blanket sizing just depends on how long your horse is. My 15hh QH is a 76 but could easily wear a 78, she's more of a 77. My 14.2hh Morgan wears a 66! He certainly doesn't *look* that much smaller than my QH and I was convinced my trainer must have measured him wrong. Nope, blanket arrived and fit perfectly.


----------



## candandy49

Blankets are sized in 2 inch increments, so your measurements do sound like their correct. The difference between a 70" and 88" blanket is quite a bit. To be certain the blankets fit your horses go ahead and order the next larger size, hence, order your QH a 72" blanket and your Percheron order a 90" blanket. We had a Grade Stock-type built mare that we measured at 70" and my QH mare who was a bit taller and more stocky built measured at 74". We bought a 72" for the Grade mare and a 76" for my mare. The blankets come with adjustable straps that make for more precise fitting. Far better a blanket be a tad-bit to large than even a tad-bit to small. Also, you may already be aware of this, but blankets come with either a closed or open front. The closed front has to be put over the horse's head then over the back where an open front has straps and buckles in the front so the blanket can be put over the horse's back then buckled in place at the front.


----------



## mistygirl

i know i just mesured my QH who is 14.2 and i got 70" for her blanket size


----------



## xilikeggs0

Thanks for the replies, guys. I rounded up on the measuring, so the blankets should fit. I'm a little worried about the one for my Percheron being too small since I had to order an 86" blanket for her, but I did estimate high when I was measuring so it should work. 

They won't be wearing them very often anyway, I just had to order them for this random cold snap we're getting here in south Texas. It's supposed to get up to 80 today then down to 20 tomorrow with a high in the 40's.


----------



## mistygirl

yikes i know were getting a blizzard on wenesday up here in wisconsin up to 5 feet of snow drifting on the roads there guessing its going to be crazy.


----------



## xilikeggs0

mistygirl said:


> yikes i know were getting a blizzard on wenesday up here in wisconsin up to 5 feet of snow drifting on the roads there guessing its going to be crazy.


That is crazy. How do you do it? How do your horses handle the cold? Are they in stalls? Do you blanket them?


----------



## candandy49

xilikeggsO, yup you should be fine on your sizing by rounding up to the next larger size for each of your horses.

Here in middle USA starting this pm we're looking at a Winter Storm Warning with ice accumulation, snow upto 12" or more, blowing snow with "white out" conditions and below zero temps for low temps and wind chills during the day in the negative temps. ACCKK!!


----------



## natisha

mistygirl said:


> i know i just mesured my QH who is 14.2 and i got 70" for her blanket size


Hmm, just wondering. Is that the same horse we weren't getting for the horse you weren't trading?


----------



## natisha

natisha said:


> Hmm, just wondering. Is that the same horse we weren't getting for the horse you weren't trading?


Opps, I meant-same horse you weren't getting. (no edit button)


----------



## cascanastargazer

So I told you I'd measure Lilly today. She's a 14.3 QH and came out to be 72", so I rounded to 74".


----------



## mom2pride

You'd be surprised at how "long" or "short" a horse can seem...And I really don't think that has anything to do with how "tall" a horse is...obviously a smaller horse will take a smaller blanket, but not necessarily as small as you would think.

My mom, for example has an arabian Gelding who is only about 14 hh...but he takes a 73-74 in blanket...while my mare, who is QH/Walker, takes just a size bigger at 75-76...and she is 15.3 hh!


----------



## Rachel1786

my 14.2hh arab/quarter wears a 69/70" my 15hh stocky long backed appy wears a 74", but 76" would probably have been better(76" was out of stock) and my 16hh OTTB wears a 80" but probably could have gotten a 78" since the 80" is a tad big


----------



## CelticAngel

I just had to measure the horse I'm going to lease. Not sure if anyone else mentioned it...but when you measure, you go from the middle of the chest around the largest part of the shoulder and straight back to the middle of their dock. 

So yeah, height doesn't have anything to do with it. It's more about length and body composition.

=-)


----------



## MyBoyPuck

When you order the blankets, read the reviews if there are any. Most people say how well they fit. Some brands run small, some big, some just right. My guy is between a 78 and 80, so I always go for the 80. An extra inch isn't going to hurt while too small with be too snug in the neck and shoulders.


----------



## CCH

Since it sounds like you already ordered, this probably won't help much. 

Blankets are generally "typed" as European or Western/American style. European fit differently and run in 3in increments (ie: 75, 78, 81, etc) for this type of blanket you would measure from the front point of the shoulder to the middle of the tail or from the center of the chest to the point of the buttock depending on the manufacturer. For an American style blanket you measure from the center of the chest to either the center of the tail or the edge of the tail, again depending on the manufacturer.

Most of my horses are all roughly 15-15.3 hands and over 1100lbs, but I have blankets ranging from 76-82. A fatter horse is going to require a larger blanket than a thinner one, even if they are the same height and appear to be the same length. The belly of the fatter horse will bulk out the blanket on the sides causing him to possibly need a larger size.

That being said, MyBoyPuck is completely right about reviews and buying larger rather than smaller. I have some 3 season sheets that are marked 76, but measure closer to an 80 because they are made overseas and apparently the measurements/design doesn't transfer very well.

Putting a blanket on that is too small won't kill them for a day or two, but it can put severe pressure on their withers or shoulders and even cause nerve damage if left too long. Usually you just wind up with a lost patch of hair though. One that is WAY too big can slip and cause a wreck by tangling in the legs while still around the horse's neck.


----------



## franknbeans

Again, probably too late, but my QH/TWH is 15.2, and also a 75" (I ordered one of the Euro fit ones) and my Clyde cross is 16.2, but almost as wide...so he is an 84". However, you should probably get a full fit one for the draft. There really is a difference, the are wider and longer on the sides. I get the Riders brand at Dover and love them for him. The drafties are a bit unique.....in a good way, of course.


----------

